# USB wird nicht migriert



## Nuckel00 (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Probleme mit zwei USB Geräten. Trotz aktueller Treiber werden die Geräte nicht migriert. Im GeräteManager sind sie installiert und "funktionieren einwandfrei" (sie funktionieren gar nicht!) Unter Ergebnisse taucht dieser Eintrag auf 

Das Gerät USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_FrSky&Prod_Taranis_Radio&Rev_1.00\00000000001B&0 wurde aufgrund einer teilweisen oder mehrdeutigen Übereinstimmung nicht migriert.

ID der letzten Geräteinstanz: USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_3.0&Rev_PMAP\50E549C1F976BE7159740423&0
Klassen-GUID: {4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Speicherortpfad: 
Migrationsrang: 0xF000FC000000F120
Vorhanden: false
Status: 0xC0000719

offensichtlich hatte ich mal ein Kingston USB-Stick angeschlossen. Ich finde diesen aber nicht in der Registrie und auch mit dem Tool USBDeview gibt es diesen nicht um ihn zu löschen. 

Ich habe bereits gefühlt das gesamte Internet gelesen... leider ohne Erfolg

Treiber sind aktuell und wurden mehrfach installiert und deinstalliert
Laufwerksbuchstaben habe ich auch schon in Z & X geändert

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand eine Idee


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2018)

Hast du von dieser Seite schonmal Lösungsansätze probiert?Windows 10-Fehler ‘Gerat nicht migriert’ | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
Nutzt du überhaupt Win 10?
Obwohl ich weiß nicht ob das BS spezifisch ist.


----------



## Nuckel00 (3. Januar 2018)

nein habe ich leider noch nicht, aber bis auf ein BIOS Update habe ich dies so alles schon getestet. 

Werde mich mal ans BIOS-Update setzen

Danke schon mal


----------



## Nuckel00 (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo Schwarzseher, ich habe jetzt ei Bios Update durchgeführt, leider hat dies auch nix gebracht. Dafür bin ich einige graue Haare reicher... Rechner wollte erst nach gefühlten 20. mal starten 
bzgl. USB hat sich nix geändert


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. Januar 2018)

Huch.Das kann ich verstehen mit den Haaren.
Wie sieht denn die Hardware genau aus?
Gibs verschiedene USB Controller auf dem Board und Treiber alle aktuell?


----------



## Axiom (5. Januar 2018)

Gehe mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung und schau nach ob überhaupt ein Laufwerksbuchstabe vergeben ist.

Edit1: sehe gerade das dieses  USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_FrSky&Prod_Taranis_Radio&Rev_1.00\00000000001B&0 ja gar keine Festplatte ist, wäre schön gewesen wenn de erwähnt hättest was für ein Gerät das ist 
Schon Probiert rechtsklick auf das Gerät zu machen und zu deinstallieren? Danach unter USB Controller, mit ausgeblendeten Geräte anzeigen, mal die USB-Massenspeichergeräte deinstallieren. Und dann mal nach geänderter Hardware suchen. Und Das Gerät einstöpseln ^^

Edit2: Ich sollte schlafen gehen sind ja Zwei Geräte
Zur Stick gilt mein oberer Satz, also: Gehe mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung und schau nach ob überhaupt ein Laufwerksbuchstabe vergeben ist.
Zum ersten Gerät weis ich leider auch nicht

Edit Nummer 3: Ich sollte echt schlafen gehen, ich glaub ich hab das jetzt gecheckt. Das erste Gerät kann nicht installiert werden, wegen den Stick der angeblich mal angeschlossen war = versuch Edit1


----------



## Nuckel00 (5. Januar 2018)

Moin Axiom, es handelt sich um eine Fernbedienung welche aber als zwei Laufwerke angezeigt werden müsste. Ich bekomme auch ein LW-Buchstaben und kann diesen auch ändern (aktuell Z&X) leider wird es dennoch nicht migriert. sämtliche USB Geräte deinstalliert und wieder installiert habe ich schon mehrfach getestet. 

@ Schwarzseher hier ein Bild vom GeräteManager bzgl. USB Controller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2018)

Hast du mal geschaut ob es aktuellere Treiber für die beiden Controller gibt?
Einmal für den Intel 3.0 extensible Hostcontroller und einmal für den Standard USB Controller
Welches Board ist denn verbaut?


----------



## Nuckel00 (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo, bei beiden sagt mir Windows es wären die besten Treiber installiert. 

Ich verwende ein ASUS Z97-AR jetzt mit dem aktuellsten BIOS


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Januar 2018)

Fällt mir auch nix mehr ein.Energieoptionen was aktiv bei den Usb Controllern?Zb.kann Energie sparen usw.
Wurden die denn früher schon mal erkannt und verwendet die Geräte unter Windows 10?
Hast du mal beide Contoller komplett deinstalliert und neugestartet?Dann Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen


----------

